# Clenbuterol stack?



## Mitchell_Texas (May 24, 2011)

Hey, I am going to try Clenbuterol for the first time. I am 6'3 235-240 lbs. i want to trim 30 lbs off. How should I take it? what should I stack it with? any info on taking it, I would love to have.


----------



## Imosted (May 24, 2011)

*Clen FAQ*​ 

After reading and answering the  same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will  answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel  some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of  personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over  30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over  100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I  will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as  many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can  glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to  get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the  "steroid profile" section of the forum

*Q. What is Clen?*

*A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a  bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial  airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to  asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing  difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss  drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.

*Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*

*A.* Clen is available in a variety of guises.  The most common being tablets typically in the 20mcg format. I have also  seen them dosed at 25mcg and 40mcg. There is a syrup solution which was  once popular on prescription but this is not often seen now. A growing  market is the "research chem" market. These are chemicals marketed  towards lab experimentation (therefore bypassing strict laws about  selling prescription meds) but are actually meant for consumption by the  customer. The Clen from these companies is usually sold in a vial or  spray bottle and the compound is suspended in solvent. The solution is  dropped into the mouth with an oral or normal syringe or some are  supplied with a spray which gives a measured dose orally. Much like UGLs  the quality of these research chem products varies widely. Some are  under or over dosed while others contain no active ingredients at all.  The best advice is to find a recommended source that people you trust  have used successfully. I would recommend using ARR as I feel Lion  offers quality products and service. The reason people buy from research  chem companies is that the compounds would be hard to obtain otherwise  and the chem companies are usually much cheaper than human grade. Make  sure you take note of the dosage on the product you are buying. Last but  not least there are a couple of injectable versions. There are  prescription injectables that to be honest are pretty rare now days. One  injectable version is gaining quite a following though. Helios is a mix  of Clen and Yohimbine and is designed to be used for spot fat loss (the  area injected will have fat loss). Users of this product have been very  happy with it. I do not know the dosage schedules for injectable  products so do some good research if you are going to use them.

*Q. Will It Harm Me?*

*A.* Clen has been shown in some studies to  cause heart problems. These studies were conducted on animals and they  were given very large doses. It may also be possible to do yourself some  permanent and possibly serious harm if you took a large overdose. With  Clen more does not = better! I have never met or spoken to anyone who  has been harmed as a direct result of using Clen. This does not mean it  won't happen though. Like all drugs caution should be used and one  should be very aware that there could be possible side effects.

*Q. What Are The Side Effects and how do I cope with them?*

*A.* Clens side effects include - high blood  pressure, shaking, headaches, cramps, insomnia and increased heart  rate/palpitations. While using Clen I would advise you monitor your  blood pressure. The machines for this can be bought extremely cheaply at  a chemist and are invaluable if you use Clen and/or AS. If your BP is  high then lower the dose or discontinue until normal BP is attained.  Shaking is a common side effect. While on Clen I get shaky hands when I  am writing or performing intricate tasks. If you find you are shaking  too much/all the time then you may try lowering the dose and then  bringing it back up slowly over a few days. Headaches are fairly common.  Be careful they are not a result of high BP. If they are not then  taking an OTC painkiller will cure your problem. Cramps while on Clen  are associated with Taurine. Taurine is an amino acid that is present in  the body. Clen affects the body’s level of Taurine and this can  sometimes cause cramps. Supplementing Taurine (I take 2g pre workout and  2g PWO) should cure this. If you still have cramps try supplementing  with potassium and examine your salt intake (make sure it’s not too  high) these are not Clen related but could help with the cramps!  Insomnia is common if Clen is taken to near to bed time, basically make  sure your last dose is taken 5-6 hours before bed. Saying that Clen has a  long half-life (over 30 hours) so sometimes you may try lowering the  dose if it is really affecting sleep. Another remedy may be to take some  Valerian root before bed to help you sleep. If you have palpitation  then lower dose or discontinue. You may want to check with a doctor as  heart problems are no joke and should not be ignored. I think I have  covered the most common side effects but there are probably many others  that relate to the individual. If you believe you have serious or  worrying sides, go see the doc.

*Q. OK I Want To Take It But How?*

*A.* Well there are several popular dosing  protocols with Clen. It boils down to maybe trying them and finding out  which one works/feels comfortable for you. Clen differs in dosage and  effects from each individual. Some people claim that they are completely  immune to the effects of Clen and it does not help them at all,  although I have never seen any scientific reasoning behind it. However  enough people have said it for there to be some truth in it. The most  important thing to remember when using Clen is that the body quickly  becomes tolerant to it. Clen down regulates receptors in the body and  eventually (usually in the second or third week) results have slowed to a  stop. For this reason Clen has a variety of dosage protocols designed  to prevent this down regulation. Firstly we need to start at a low dose  and slowly build up to a dose that is effective but not uncomfortable. I  would recommend starting at 60mcg. Stay at that dosage for three days  then up the dose by 20mcg. Repeat this process until you reach a dosage  where you can really feel the Clen working (slight shakes, slightly  faster HR). You may want to take your body temp daily while doing this.  An effective dose will raise the body temp by about 1/2 a degree. You  can also monitor when it becomes ineffective as temp will drop back to  normal. My Clen dosage looks some thing like this when I'm starting.


Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg 
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
I normally stop at 120mcg as this dosage works for me with minimal sides.

I take all my Clen in the AM before cardio. Many  don't lie to take it all at once and split the dosage throughout the  day. I find that if I do this the last dose affects my sleep and I quite  like feeling a bit "wired" in the morning! Some people will stop using  Clen at day 14. They will then take 14 days off to allow the beta  receptors to up regulate. They can then recommence and the Clen will be  effective again for a further 14 days. More recently it has become  fashionable to use an antihistamine compound to up regulate the beta  receptors while remaining on Clen. This is my preferred method. There  are two ways I know of doing this.

1. use zaditen/ketoifen taken at 2-3mg per day along  with the Clen. Users report staying on for 12 weeks plus and the Clen is  still effective. The downside is that many people get very drowsy using  these compounds and are unable to train properly.

2. Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine  containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you  are in UK!) every  night during every third week while you are on Clen. So I would dose my  Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7  nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue the Benadryl until day  35 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not  affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts  for this method.

There is another method that I have seen many people  using. It is common to use the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off method but use ECA  (ephedrine,caffiene,aspirin) during the off weeks. This method is  totally pointless and counter productive. The whole point of taking two  weeks off is to allow beta receptors to up regulate making Clen  effective again. ECA down regulates these receptors (plus hitting a load  of others) just like Clen. Therefore the receptors never up regulate  and Clen + ECA becomes ineffective.

*Q. How do I come off?*

*A.* I normally lower the dose slowly day by day  until I am off as I don’t like to suddenly shocking the body, however  there is no evidence to say it is detrimental to come straight off it is  just my personal choice.


Well I hope that has answered some questions. I will update/add to this when I think of anything new!


*Taken from another Post*


----------



## IanM4208 (May 24, 2011)

^^^^what he said


----------



## Mitchell_Texas (May 25, 2011)

how soon does it take to get results? I am going with a clean diet and cardio of 5 miles every day./


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2011)

Great post imosted. I had trouble while researching clen gathering information but your post sums up everything very nicely.


----------



## GMO (May 25, 2011)

Personally, I run it like this:

Day 1-60
Day 2-80
Day 3-100
Day 4-120
Day 5-140
Day 6-140
Day 7-140
Day 8-140
Day 9-140
Day 10-140
Day 11-120
Day 12-100
Day 13-80
Day 14-60

Then I take 4 weeks off, but I'm lean to begin with.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

Why taper off GMO? I never taper off. After your recpetors down-regulate, I see no need to taper off. Just wondering why you did that.


----------



## GMO (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why taper off GMO? I never taper off. After your recpetors down-regulate, I see no need to taper off. Just wondering why you did that.


 

I always have, so that I don't crash when I discontinue the clen.  For me when I stop at 140mcg without a taper, I crash pretty hard.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> I always have, so that I don't crash when I discontinue the clen. For me when I stop at 140mcg without a taper, I crash pretty hard.


 
Really? I never got that amped up on it. It sure fucked with my sleep for a second until I figured out the benadryl thing. And dear god at all of the cramps from it. Speaking of which, OP, get some taurine and potassium supps to help with that. Also drink a SHIT ton of water. Like 2+ gal's per day. The cramps aren't anything to fool with.


----------



## GMO (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Really? I never got that amped up on it. It sure fucked with my sleep for a second until I figured out the benadryl thing. And dear god at all of the cramps from it. Speaking of which, OP, get some taurine and potassium supps to help with that. Also drink a SHIT ton of water. Like 2+ gal's per day. The cramps aren't anything to fool with.



No shit, fortunately I never got them while training, but the arch of my foot would cramp up at night when I was trying to sleep.  Hurt like a motherfucker...


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> No shit, fortunately I never got them while training, but the arch of my foot would cramp up at night when I was trying to sleep. Hurt like a motherfucker...


 

Dude I would get face cramps from laughing. It was retarded. Shit I had finals when I was on. Shoulda seen me trying to fill out one of those scantron tests where you bubble in the answer.


----------



## s2h (May 25, 2011)

benadryl doesnt effect the regulation of beta receptors in regards to clen at all.ketotifen is the only thing that will help with the beta receptors.not sure when that myth started but it's been around for a longtime.fyi.if your using research liquid clen.you may want to start a bit lower then 60mcg.some of them are way overdosed or dont have just clen in them.


----------



## Imosted (May 25, 2011)

pepman said:


> benadryl doesnt effect the regulation of beta receptors in regards to clen at all.ketotifen is the only thing that will help with the beta receptors.not sure when that myth started but it's been around for a longtime.fyi.if your using research liquid clen.you may want to start a bit lower then 60mcg.some of them are way overdosed or dont have just clen in them.




I have been on clen for the last 4 weeks, on the third week i used benadryl as the post says and after 4 days of benadryl i started getting the shakes again


PS
Clenbuterol can also cause a downregulation in testicular androgen  receptors and in pulmonary, cardiac and central nervous system  beta-adrenergic receptors(6.) possibly making steroids less effective  (if there is androgen receptor downregulation elsewhere as well, then  its highly probable) while you are on clen; but definitely making clen  less effective as time goes on and you keep taking Clenbuterol  . To  counteract this, you can take some ketotifen every 3rd or 4th week that  you remain on clen. Its a prescription anti-histimines, so itll make you  drowsy (take before bedtime). Basically, the way this works is to  reduce beta-2 receptor activity, and restore receptor function (15). 
            Another  option, if you are worried about receptor downgrade, is taking  Benadryl, at around 50-100mgs/night before bed (every 3rd week or so,  for that week). Benadryl is sold as an anti-histamine in the United  States, and/or a sleep aid elsewhere in the world. However, Beta  receptors are embedded in the cells outer phospholipid membrane. The  stability of the membrane has a lot to do with the proper function of  the receptors. Methylation of the phospholipids is stimulated by the  binding of beta agonists to their receptors. *Methylated phospholipids  are foreign to the body, and when the body recognizes them as foreign,  it breaks them down with phospholipase A2. This changes the structure of  the outer membrane which results in desensitization of the beta  receptors. On the other hand, agents that inhibit phospholipase A2 slow  desensitization.*
*Cationic ampiphylic drugs are known  for their ability to inhibit phospholipase A2. Benadryl  (diphenhydramine) is a cationic ampiphylic drug. *
*Ergo,  Benadryl slows desensitization of Beta receptors (i.e. Upgrades them)  by inhibiting phospholipase A2, which is the enzyme that breaks down  methylated phospholipids, and this action in turn keeps the phospholipid  membrane stable, and thus keeps the receptors functioning properly.  (7). This will allow you to use clen for much longer and itll still have  the same effects. Also, since Benadryl is an anti-histamine, and  histamines have a direct effect on beta-adrenoreceptors (not just  Beta-2s but all of them), using an anti-histamine will have a direct  effect on reducing beta-receptor stimulation (16), and thus upregulating  your beta-receptors.*

Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Clenbuterol.php#ixzz1NQ19EIL6
​


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2011)

the article you posted is a decent read.but it has been floating around forever.so i think thats were alot of the benadryl info comes from.in a read by bill lleweylln there is info supporting that there is no evidence to say benadryl supports beta 2 density.why after 4 days you felt the clen?not sure.but i can say ketotifen does work so just go with the proven.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

I only took it to help sleep. Never meant to open pandora's box with the ketoifen deal.


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I only took it to help sleep. Never meant to open pandora's box with the ketoifen deal.


just a good healthy talk.not a big deal.its always good to have discussion and learn different things.i'm actually interested in his experience with the benadryl.yes theres evidence it doesn't work like many think.but could that be wrong if used sparingly and in the correct dose.might.not 100% sure.


----------



## Imosted (May 26, 2011)

It might be different for everyone, same idea as deca dick or tren and insomnia issues, 
It is Known 100% keto works, but it seems to me that benadryl is working, try it there is nothing to loose lol


----------



## heavylifting (May 26, 2011)

as much as i wanna give clen a try. i dont think i will anytime soon being as i already have minor heart problems and palpitations. so i think only fat loss ill be taking is a steady low carb/calorie diet. with plenty of exercise


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> as much as i wanna give clen a try. i dont think i will anytime soon being as i already have minor heart problems and palpitations. so i think only fat loss ill be taking is a steady low carb/calorie diet. with plenty of exercise


 

Thank you for being responsible. I wish more people here were like that.


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> as much as i wanna give clen a try. i dont think i will anytime soon being as i already have minor heart problems and palpitations. so i think only fat loss ill be taking is a steady low carb/calorie diet. with plenty of exercise


clen is not for you for sure.or any stims for that matter.good luck with your diet.


----------



## Imosted (May 26, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> as much as i wanna give clen a try. i dont think i will anytime soon being as i already have minor heart problems and palpitations. so i think only fat loss ill be taking is a steady low carb/calorie diet. with plenty of exercise




And add to other comments, bro make sure you are breathing the proper way when you lift weights, if not it can cause more problems.


----------

